# superior smelt run?



## Rainbowjack (Jul 10, 2015)

headed up to my cabin on the west side tomorrow. havnt dipped in 20 years. I will be driving thru around midnight. was looking for a report if it woukd be worth throwing in a net and trying anywhere. dont need your spot info. Just looking for fush info thanks


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

What general area? May be able to help you out.


----------



## Rainbowjack (Jul 10, 2015)

driving up to grand marias tomorrow night. spending the day fishing then driving over thru munising and marquette over to Bruce crossing


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Couple of cricks by GM that had runs last few days.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

GuppyII said:


> Couple of cricks by GM that had runs last few days.


Heard the same as well. We dipped near L'Anse Tuesday night, 3 of us each got about a gallon. Heard it ran well a few days before we went.


----------



## Rainbowjack (Jul 10, 2015)

thanks for info. i will be there tonight


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

Also heard good things in western up


----------



## Clum (May 11, 2015)

Any idea where I can get some smelt heads? just the heads... checked a lot of local places, even asian pantries. no heads. 

Anyone willing to freeze and ship?


----------



## Rainbowjack (Jul 10, 2015)

just left dipping a creek in Superior. got my 2 gallons in a couple hours. Thanks for the heads up to the member who PM'd me. It sure brought back great memories.


----------



## Rainbowjack (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

Nice pic!! I love dipping up north. Rarely miss a chance to go.
Were there a lot of people at the creek?
tb


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

So jealous lol Wish it was closer for me. At least an hour and a half drive from here.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

Heading up to western UP Thursday night for a week of fishing - hitting streams & rivers from Lanse to Copper Harbor. Staying in the Chassell area.

Would love to get any smelt info from anyone willing to share. I am familiar with many of the usual spots, but would love any additional info. PM's would be appreciated.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)




----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)




----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice pictures. They ran very well around L'Anse this year.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

Yes they did.


----------

